# SQL (MSSQL) INSERT mit SELECT und VALUE



## bejay (12. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Tabelle (Tab1), in die Werte für die Felder Ort, und KennNr. aus einer anderen Tabelle (Tab2), eingefügt und zusätzlich ein Feld Aktiv(BIT Feld) auf FALSE sowie das Feld DATUM (Datetime) mit dem aktuellen Wert befüllt werden soll.
Geht das und wie ?
Insert into kenn ich aus den Anfängerbüchern aber gleichzeitig die Werte ändern?
Die Werte sind für alle Datensätze gleich (Anfangswerte)
Grüße
Bejay


----------



## Yaslaw (12. August 2010)

INSERT INTO .... SELECT

Im Select von der 2ten Tabelle kannst du ja dir fehlenden Werte als Festwerte mitgeben


```
INSERT INTO tabelle1 (Ort, KennNr, Aktiv, DATUM)
SELECT
	Ort,
	KennNr,
	0 AS Aktiv,
	CURDATE() AS DATUM
FROM
	tabelle2
```


----------



## Bernd1984 (12. August 2010)

Hallo bejay,

der SQL von yaslaw ist für MySql ok, aber um das aktuelle Datum für MSSQL zu bekommen wird GETDATE() (statt CURDATE()) genutzt.


----------



## Yaslaw (12. August 2010)

Bernd1984 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo bejay,
> 
> der SQL von yaslaw ist für MySql ok, aber um das aktuelle Datum für MSSQL zu bekommen wird GETDATE() (statt CURDATE()) genutzt.


 
Ups, ist ja MS SQL und nicht MySQL... Mein Fehler


----------

